# 6D and CS5



## CTJohn (Apr 28, 2013)

I bought a 6D a couple weeks ago and am having trouble with the Lightroom (version 4.4) and Photoshop (CS5 Extended) working together. Lightroom works fine with my CR2 files from the 6D, but I can't export the 6D's CR2 files from Lightroom into Photoshop. I've never had this problem with CR2 files from my 7D.

I'm an amateur and can't afford to update my version of Photoshop every time Adobe adds a few features. Am I out of luck?

Help!


----------



## VitorMachado (Apr 29, 2013)

I had that same exact problem. LR4 told me that I needed the lasted version of adobe camera raw (which I think is 7.1 if not mistaken). I looked into that and for some reason I couldn't find a solution, or even the update for that matter. Anyways, I just downloaded the adobe DNG file converter instead. You simply select the file you want converted and specify your settings while doing so, then it does the job. Once converted it'll open in CS6. That was my solution. Hope it helped.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't Export it. Select your image to be edited in PS in the Lightroom Library module, on the top menu bar go Photo:Edit In:Edit in Photoshop CS5.5, you will then get the dialogue box pictured below. Click the "Render using Lightroom" box and the Lightroom RAW engine will render the image, not ACR for PS.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't Export it. Select your image to be edited in PS in the Lightroom Library module, on the top menu bar go Photo:Edit In:Edit in Photoshop CS5.5, you will then get the dialogue box pictured below. Click the "Render using Lightroom" box and the Lightroom RAW engine will render the image, not ACR for PS.


That's what I have been doing. I should have been more clear. I can't open as smart object, merge to panorama, merge to HDR or open as layers from Lightroom to PS.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 29, 2013)

you will need CS 6 to do that (open as smart object).

the problem is ACR and it will not be updated for CS 5.x

i think the latest ACR for CS 5.x is version 6.7 and it has no 6D support (i don´t know 100% as i have CS6 and ACR 7.x) .... it will not work.


----------



## mrmaffin (Apr 29, 2013)

The latest version of ACR for Photoshop CS5 should be working with the 6D. Here's how you can trigger the update of the Camera RAW Module on a Mac:

Go to Programs, System Utilities and then Adobe Application Manager/Core/Adobe Application Manager. This Program should show you any available updates for your Adobe Software, including Camera RAW Updates. Worked for me this way.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 29, 2013)

mrmaffin said:


> The latest version of ACR for Photoshop CS5 should be working with the 6D.



nope it does not.

http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 29, 2013)

dendowling said:


> Another option is to download the latest Adobe DNG Converter.




VitorMachado wrote that already.


----------



## dendowling (Apr 29, 2013)

Another option instead of using Adobe DNG Converter - try Import to Lightroom as DNG.

When you import to Lightroom you can just choose 'Copy as DNG'. Lightroom converts to DNG as it imports your photos. 

Then you can easily open, edit, merge, etc your images straight from Lightroom to Photoshop CS5 without the ACR problems.


Just remember to check the Lightroom prefs for DNG Conversion compatibility so, it matches whichever version of Camera Raw you have - i.e. Camera Raw 6.6 for CS5.

Also, look at the 'Embed Original Raw' option. Embedding keeps another copy of the raw file inside the DNG so, there'd be basically two copies of your photo in each DNG - which of course, means huge DNG files. I'd leave this off and just keep my original CR2s in an archive backup somewhere safe and just use normal non-embedded DNGs as my working image files.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 29, 2013)

dendowling said:


> Another option instead of using Adobe DNG Converter - try Import to Lightroom as DNG.
> 
> When you import to Lightroom you can just choose 'Copy as DNG'. Lightroom converts to DNG as it imports your photos.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone! I have not used the DNG format in the past, but now you have me thinking. If I just convert from CR2 to DNG, do I lose anything?


----------



## hamada (Apr 29, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Thanks everyone! I have not used the DNG format in the past, but now you have me thinking. If I just convert from CR2 to DNG, do I lose anything?



no.. thought you won´t be able to use DPP.


----------



## mrmaffin (Apr 30, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> mrmaffin said:
> 
> 
> > The latest version of ACR for Photoshop CS5 should be working with the 6D.
> ...



Sorry, my bad! Didn't realize that CS5 does not support the same ACR Versions as CS6 does.


----------

